
Probabilistic Models of Cognition - Anon84
https://probmods.org/
======
snorkel
Good reading. Nice introduction that explains when approaching AI development
it's difficult to provide a computer with an exact rigid mechanical model of
how the world works, and that's not how we think anyway, but rather we store a
lot of small inference models we learned of how things work in general, and
then we recall these simple rules to make guesses on what will probably happen
in each situation, hence the probabilistic approach to cognition.

------
lifeisstillgood
Wow. Even starting to explain generative algorithm that can predict a sentence
completion or estimate flight of a ball to a dunderhead like me is a tall
order - but they have started well

~~~
malandrew
Where is the flight of the ball explanation? Do they explain "gaze heuristic"
in it?

~~~
lifeisstillgood
I was extrapolating from cognitive thought and physics to the obvious example

------
wisienkas
I had like a lot of pop-ups with ajax failures?

~~~
long
I'm one of the developers.

Yeah, sorry about that. Parts of the javascript are packaged using Browserify,
but other parts are loaded using a too-clever topological order hack I wanted
to try.

This should get fixed by a couple weeks from now (I'm a grad student and this
isn't my full-time project :/) but just try reloading the page until you don't
get errors.

~~~
wisienkas
Okay, Mainly I just wanted you to be aware of it too ;)

------
eli_gottlieb
Is there a dead-tree version yet? This is required reading.

------
rwaliany
love this book.

